# Kg461



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I been off the bike for 2 months with a broken wrist. Yesterday I rode my new 461. Sold my Cannondale frame and used the Campy on this bike. It is a nice bke to ride! Not rear quick like the Cannonwhale but it handles sooo much better than the Trek 5200 I had before. Now to upgrade to a 565?????


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's my next upgrade. I have a 2003 461. Jebesus I love that frame. I think I would love the 565 even betterer BTW-nice bike.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I just added a FSA carbon stem to the bike. I have about 400 miles on the bike now and LOVE it. Rides great. My Cannondale would beat me up after 2+ hours but now riding the LOOK I feel so much better. Can't wait for the Mt. Washington century ride this August!


----------

